# Madden Brush: which color of blue?



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

After reading through threads on SM, and 2other sites, I went to research links and prices of the Madden brushes. Then I see there are 2 blue colors. One is a light blue and the other is a royal to navy blue. I had collected my links, but had to step away from the computer .....little Miss Do Da decided to bounce and play on the bed and bounced on the computer and knocked me off line....and guess what...my research is gone!

Which color blue is the one to buy? I like a brush with a little cushion to it, so did not like the pink one. Would like to order today as I am giving on on that dang Christenson that pins keep going under the pad on.

Thanks all.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Do you already have the pink? It should be fine. I have the orange which is the same as the pink and it is quite soft. I have the darker blue and it's just a teeeeeny bit softer than the orange. I also have the purple which is supposed to be a little firmer but honestly don't see much difference in any of them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

One of my bow customers sells Madan brushes and she emailed the company about the different brushes. This is the reply she got:

From : 寄件者 Christina at Madan

"Thanks for the commend, yes, the MADAN pin brush was great for the yorkies, special for the Blue and Green colors, this 2 colors are VERY SOFT, and Red, Purple just SOFT, the Pink & Black, Orange, Baby blue was A LITTLE BIT SOFT, and the Black handl with red padding is hard type, We do had promotion for Blue, Black, Orange, Baby blue colors for buy 10 get 1 free, you also can mix colors if you want to!"


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

No, I truly did not like that the pink brush had no give. I sold it to an SM member. I really like a little give in the pad. My pink one had no give so I went to the Christenson which is ok except for the sinking pins lol.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The baby blue is the same as the pink.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Sep 12 2009, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828868


> No, I truly did not like that the pink brush had no give. I sold it to an SM member. I really like a little give in the pad. My pink one had no give so I went to the Christenson which is ok except for the sinking pins lol.
> 
> Thanks for the responses.[/B]


Oh, gosh, that is weird... the blue, purple and orange definitely have give... Did you buy yours from someone you trust? Just wondering if it could be a knock off or fake .... I believe a lot of people here use the pink one.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

if your maltese is of the thicker and longer coat volume, you should get MPB-M01, black (mid firmness). If yours is the standard coat amount, get MPB-M02 or blue (super soft). If yours still puppy or having lesser coat, use MPB-M05 or purple (super soft II). That 1 is for puppies and all breeds that have softer coat.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (Malsam @ Sep 12 2009, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829055


> if your maltese is of the thicker and longer coat volume, you should get MPB-M01, black (mid firmness). If yours is the standard coat amount, get MPB-M02 or blue (super soft). If yours still puppy or having lesser coat, use MPB-M05 or purple (super soft II). That 1 is for puppies and all breeds that have softer coat.[/B]


Thanks to all. I emailed several who sell the brushes. I got a couple of responses back that helped. I went with the darker blue one. 

Also, in another group, there was a single coated dog with a cottony coat who uses this brush, and says it works great.

I can't remember who it was that I purchased the pink one from. I bought it not long after I joined SM so that was a couple of years ago. It was someone recommended on SM. I know that no matter what we buy these days, there are going to be flawed items, so it could have been a fluke. 

Trial and error...the story of my life lol. I think I might be able to have a garage sale soon with items like this I have tried!


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Sep 13 2009, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829185


> Thanks to all. I emailed several who sell the brushes. I got a couple of responses back that helped. I went with the darker blue one.
> 
> Also, in another group, there was a single coated dog with a cottony coat who uses this brush, and says it works great.
> 
> ...


your best bet would be trying them out from your groomer who uses a madan brush. Actually, there are a few recommended models for a maltese...since gender, genes and environment will make every maltese coat brushing requirement different. I have 3 malteses and all of them uses different brushes. The very soft and silky Baby, I use a chris christenson fusion oblong, I find the softest madan to be still inferior to it. For thicker and silky coated Pixie I use a MPB-M05 purple madan. The more cottony Happy, I use MPB-M01 which is the black version. I can use a pink 1 for Pixie but I find the purple feels better. Sometimes I will switch Happy black for Pixie use if I find Pixie having some matts or getting a dryer coat due to weather. Similarly Happy gets Pixie 1 when he get a thinning cut every few months when he grows too thick a coat. :smheat:


----------

